# Terry Worsley



## Terry Worsley (Apr 25, 2008)

I am looking for any surviving shipmates, particularly down below men, Fireman, Greasers, Donkeymen etc who were on the Pool in Salford 1943 - 1945 or the Pool at Avonmouth 1945 - 1951
Are you there George Birchall, Pete Lester,Wally Spencer, Ted Roddis
Des Wyatt, 'Joe the Greek' John and Chris Dorrington etc etc.


----------

